# update on life.



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

It could be worse.

Rb.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice, Not had a San Cristobal looks good


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Life looks very good at this point.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Great pic and an even better cigar! :tu


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

rus_bro said:


> It could be worse.
> 
> Rb.


Great smoke, rusty - is it the regular or the seleccion del sol?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Count your blessings and thank GOD!


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks like the good life to me Rusty; appears to be a quality brew to go with it.
Not familiar with the cigar - would like to hear a review....
All the best.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

Well guys. I don't think its the del sol. Need a stogie for the porch of the bar and this one looked right for the part. 
Lots of smoke and is say med to full. Not much of a reviewer but enjoying it. Not overly flavorfull (no cao golf maddy) but good none the less. Has some decent strength. 

Half assed review.  

And a glass of shine bock. It's actually coolish outside in Houston. 

Rb.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

Well guys. I don't think its the del sol. Need a stogie for the porch of the bar and this one looked right for the part. 
Lots of smoke and is say med to full. Not much of a reviewer but enjoying it. Not overly flavorfull (no cao golf maddy) but good none the less. Has some decent strength. 

Half assed review.  

And a glass of shine bock. It's actually coolish outside in Houston. 

Rb.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

rus_bro said:


> It's actually coolish outside in Houston.
> 
> Rb.


Wish we had some of that in S. Florida...92 today:help:


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Wish we had some of that in S. Florida...92 today:help:


82 at the moment. In heaven. 
UL lafayette football game last week in s Louisiana 118 heat factor, DAMNIT.

RB


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Shiner Bock - Owned a bar in San Marcos back in the early 80s; got that stuff @ $31 a keg - now its a micro brew.....$$$$$$$$s
Enjoy brotha - lots of freinds in H-town


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

DONE. 
RB


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Wish we had some of that in S. Florida...92 today:help:


Don't worry John, our 2 days of cool weather are right around the corner!

Right after hurricane season is over:madgrin:


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

DONE. 
RB


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

looks good. i got one in the humi still waiting for me. thanks for sharing.


----------

